# First Century - switching seat question



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi All

I'm doing my first century tomorrow. While I feel ready the one area of concern is how my butt will feel after 70 to 80 miles.

So, I've wrestled with this idea and I pretty much figure that it's best to stay with the seat that I'm fitted for and accustomed to. But heres the question anyway. I have a "cushiony" seat that I use in the winter months on my trainer. What if I switched my fitted seat with this "cushiony" seat 50 to 75 miles into the ride? Will this potentially invite other issues with my ride comfort or will it allow for a more comfortable finish to the ride?

Thanks

2010 Trek Madone 6.2
Race X Lites
Full Ultregra set


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I wouldn't switch seats the day before a century...... and in my experience, a "cushiony" seat is the worst possible choice for a long day in the saddle...It might be fine for a trainer but tends be very painful on long rides... 

Everyone's butt is different but mine prefers a hard seat that supports the sit bones....


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

1. I wouldn't switch. Use what you are used to.
2. Switch in the middle? Carry an extra saddle?No. 

If you are really concerned, get better shorts or maybe he(i wouldn't) get a gel seat cover for your current saddle.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> 1. I wouldn't switch. Use what you are used to.
> 2. Switch in the middle? Carry an extra saddle?No.
> 
> If you are really concerned, get better shorts or maybe he(i wouldn't) get a gel seat cover for your current saddle.


2. Switch in the middle? Carry an extra saddle?No. - sorry I should have clarified that. My wife and daughter will be at the midway (full rest stop) and they could hold the seat for me where I could switch the seat.

Thanks all. Pretty much solidifies my plan to not switch my seat.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

Shift you position on your seat during your ride. Ride forward for a while, then move back. This will help your butt and also use different muscles in your legs so they will not get as tired. Stand up occasionally for short periods. Definitely wear good bike shorts and never use a gel cushioned seat or wear underpants under your bike shorts.
AFTER you've done this century and if you want to do more, start researching saddles - don't go for gel!


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't change anything mid ride, that changes the pressure points and is more likely to make things worse, rather than better.

Generally on a long ride, your won't feel any rear end pain until/unless you get off the bike. If you do dismount for a break at mile 70, it'll only hurt for a few minutes when you get back on, then be OK.

I'm not saying you won't suffer somewhat after the ride is over, but if the saddle has proven comfortable enough up till now, it'll be OK for 70 or 100 miles or even longer.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Gel is bad!!! I had a set of gel shorts and on longer rides they caused nothing but problems. Held is moisture, which equals chafing. As others said, don't switch seats. Though I did once -- bought a brand new one that was replacing the worn one I already had. Came in the night before. Everyone was shocked that I did not have problems on the 70 mile training ride. (BTW, I had a bailout plan for 30 miles if I needed it). Worked because it was the same saddle I already was used to. 

If anything, at the halfway point, put more chamois cream on I finally learned to do that on endurance races. When I forget or get in too big a hurry, I pay later.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Just did my first century, used a pair of brand new shorts too that were slightly less padded that I was used to. I had to move around on the seat a bit here and there, but nothing crazy. Definitely don't need a padded seat as long as the one you have fits you well. Longest ride I had done before this was 50 miles and my butt hurt no more after the 100 than it usually did after 50. You'll be fine.


----------



## adjulian (Apr 27, 2009)

Stick with one saddle and adjust your position throughout the ride as others have suggested. 

And why not just keep the same saddle on the bike when you train indoors and outdoors?

Get your backside used to the same saddle regardless of season vs. switching. I just went through a similar stretch of swapping saddles and at the end of the day I went back to my original saddle and altered the angle a bit and it's been perfect.


----------



## ChazMan428 (Oct 29, 2008)

*seats for a century*

I have to agree with what many others ae saying. NEVER experiment with new equipment on a long ride. I've done the gel shorts and gel seat/seat cover routine, and while I wouldn't say it added problems, it did add weight. That gel is heavy!

I finally went to my local shop with my bike and while wearing bike shorts. I had them put the bike on the trainer and I tried a couple seats. I decided on a Specialized that had a gel component but it was a thing layer of gel. Better shorts helped too. If I put a lot of miles on in a season, I replace the seat with an identical one in the spring. Works like a charm. 

Make sure you are properly fitted, find something that works and stick with it.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

adjulian said:


> And why not just keep the same saddle on the bike when you train indoors and outdoors?


I wouldn't switch my seat when moving the bike to the trainer but I can understand why some would. 
On the road where motivation is higher it's easier to ride harder than on the trainer. Riding harder causes the cyclist to support his/her weight with the legs while sitting on a trainer puts more preasure on the perinum causing all sorts of discomfort.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

How did it turn out?


----------

